# مطلـوب للتعاقد فوراً لاسره شقـه قانون جديد بمدينـه نصر



## محمدعراقي (25 أكتوبر 2011)

كود الاعلان : 225103
مطلـوب وبشكـل عاجـل لاسره راقيه شقـه قانون جديد بمدينه نصر او مصرالجديده او الشيراتـون
للاتصال:
هاتــف / 24011385 – 24026680


----------



## @دانه الدنيا@ (25 أكتوبر 2011)

*رد: مطلـوب للتعاقد فوراً لاسره شقـه قانون جديد بمدينـه نصر*

موفق بإذن الله ... لك مني أجمل تحية .


----------

